

Your clothes are killing us - brandonlipman
http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/22/news/economy/true-cost-clothing/index.html

======
pekk
If it's not ethical to buy a t-shirt for $5, it's possibly not ethical to buy
it at any higher price either - easy enough for a retailer to sell the same $5
shirt at a higher price. There isn't really a structure which allows me to
know by inspecting a shirt what was involved in its overseas production.

------
lampchop
You can thank the media for contributing to this too. Constant stoking of
greed and vanity and materialism leading to an endless cycle of throwaway
consumerism.

